# 1st big bore pistol



## guthy_15 (Jan 28, 2012)

I've done some looking and asking around I have narrowed it down to one style. I know I want a 1911 with atleast a 5" barrel now I just need to pick one. I don't want to spend more than $1000 before tax. Any input to help make my dessition would be great. Thank you in advance.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I prefer Colt,but SA has gotten very good over the last decade or so.I wouldn't consider a Kimber.They all can and do have issues,but Kimber seems at the top for problems out of the box,let alone alot of top smiths don't want to touch them.Colt will also retain value better than anything else.Just my preferences below the semi customs.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I love my Colt. Sig Sauer has a lot of options to choose from, my favorite that they put out for this year is the Spartan it has a bronze colored finish and is engraved with "Come And Take Them" written in ancient greek.


----------

